# Blue Clock Spring Steel - source



## GWRdriver (Sep 18, 2010)

Does anyone know of a source, or have suggestions for, a quantity source of blue clock spring steel? I haven't been able to measure the size required yet but it will be in the neighborhood of .250" x .025". I know where to get a single clock spring made if I want one" spring but I am looking for a quantity source. I expect to have to buy as much as 500-1000ft.


----------



## RICHARDDV (Sep 18, 2010)

CHECK OUT THE SCRAP PILES FOR WEEDEATER ENGINE STARTER RECOILS OR LAWN MOWER STARTERS RICHARD


----------



## ke7hr (Sep 28, 2010)

McMaster-Carr appears to have this stuff.
http://www.mcmaster.com/#spring-tempered-steel-coils/=91oh74

Paul in Phoenix


----------



## jthulin (Sep 28, 2010)

Never mind how much you _expect_ to buy, how much do you _want_ to buy? 

Jeff


----------



## GWRdriver (Sep 28, 2010)

Well I don't rightly know yet Jeff. Enough for one spring certainly, the length and width of which I haven't yet confirmed, because I need to dismantle and measure the spring on an existing drill press. But I'd open to buying larger quantity because I know these springs are very hard to come by and if making one proves to be easy enough I would make more than one, perhaps dozens. Spring dismantling and measurement has been delayed for a while by pressing domestic chores.


----------



## Lakc (Sep 28, 2010)

I probably have half a dozen laying around. The Chineese have taken over the old janitor retractable keyrings and making cheap plastic ones to use as badge holders. The cord eventually breaks and I cant bear to throw out a good spring...


----------



## Deanofid (Oct 4, 2010)

Harry, I know you were looking for a large quantity. I don't know where to get that, however,
you might find just what you need ready made in clock springs. There are about a hundred different
coil specs in the larger clock sizes. I do some clock work, and know you can get them in a large
variety of widths, thicknesses, and lengths. Those three variables are indicated for each spring
size.

If you want to have a nose around, here is one of the suppliers I use. They might have just what 
you need without having to make them.

www.timesavers.com

Click 'online catalog' then 'mainsprings'. 

FYI, the springs will say "loop end" or "hole end". Loop end means they have a curled loop on the ends of the spring, as would go over a small shaft. Hole end means they have a simple hole in the ends to hook over a screw or rivet head.

Dean


----------



## GWRdriver (Oct 4, 2010)

Dean,
Thanks for that resource. I think the spring I need has one loop end and one "bent" end and if not springs then I'm sure I'll find something else useful in other areas. 

Followup - My spring is .025" x 3/8" x approx 80".

Dean, so far as I was able to find Timesavers doesn't have any spring stock thicker than .018".


----------

